
Schwarzman's accounting trial balloon gets thoroughly aerated - revorad
http://time-blog.com/curious_capitalist/2008/07/schwarzmans_accounting_trial_b.html
======
tortilla
So Schwarzman wants Banks to follow Enron's lead and price assets with mark-
to-model instead of mark-to-market?

We need more transparency in the financial markets, not less.

